# Javascript Schachbrett



## stefanwue (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo an alle, ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe in Javascript mit einer For Schleife ein Schachbrett erzeugt, jetzt soll ich das gleiche mit einer while Schleife machen, kann mir da jemand helfen ?
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


```
<script language="Javascript">
    farbe = '#000000';
    for (z=1;z<=8;z++)
    {
        document.write("<tr>")
       
        for (s=1;s<=8;s++)
        {
            document.write("<td width=80 height=80 bgcolor="+farbe+">")
            document.write("</td>")
                   
            if( s < 8 )
            {
                if( farbe == '#000000' ) farbe = '#ffffff'
                else farbe = '#000000';
            }
        }
       
        document.write("</tr>")
    }
</script>
```


----------



## Kalito (18. Dezember 2017)

In etwa so  ISt aber ungetestet.


```
<script language="Javascript">
    farbe = '#000000';
    z = 1;
    s = 1;

    while (z<9)
    {
        document.write("<tr>")
     
        while (s<9)
        {
            document.write("<td width=80 height=80 bgcolor="+farbe+">")
            document.write("</td>")
                 
            if( s < 8 )
            {
                if( farbe == '#000000' ) farbe = '#ffffff'
                else farbe = '#000000';
            }
     
            s++;
        }
     
        document.write("</tr>")

       z++;
    }
</script>
```


----------



## stefanwue (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo und Danke estmal.

bekomme beim testen nur eine Reihe in Schwarz und Weiß


----------



## Sempervivum (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Variable s muss vor jedem Beginn der inneren Schleife neu initialisiert werden:

```
z = 1;
    while (z<9)
    {
        document.write("<tr>")
        s = 1;    
        while (s<9)
        {
```
Dein Code ist stark veraltet. document.write() funktioniert bei mir im Opera nicht. Ich empfehle dieses:

```
<table>
        <tbody id="tblbody"></tbody>
    </table>
    <script>
        farbe = '#000000';
        z = 1;
        thehtml = "";
        while (z < 9) {
            thehtml += "<tr>";
            s = 1;
            while (s < 9) {
                thehtml += "<td width=80 height=80 bgcolor=" + farbe + ">";
                thehtml += "</td>";

                if (s < 8) {
                    if (farbe == '#000000') farbe = '#ffffff'
                    else farbe = '#000000';
                }

                s++;
            }

            thehtml += "</tr>";

            z++;
        }
        var tblbody = document.getElementById("tblbody");
        tblbody.innerHTML = thehtml;
    </script>
```


----------

